# Awful reaction to my diet yesterday, or was it just my diet? Any advice?



## Silver77 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

It's been a long long time since I posted on here as I pretty much had my IBS symptoms under control, until last night!

I wanted to see if anyone else has had a reaction to the following foods or a reaction to the combination ingested. These are all things I've eaten, drank before but maybe it was the combination that did my insides in.

For dinner I had a portion of Tarka Dahl, a vegetarian dish made from yellow spilt peas, tomatoes and various spices (including ginger which is why it's known to be good for tums)

Myself and the other half had been out for and hour and a half before and I drank a small glass of red wine (Pinot Noir).

Later, after dinner, I had a fresh lime and soda with a splash of vodka - and I do mean splash (half a bottle lid quanity) and then another half pint of soda water with more fresh lime squeezed in.

I felt fine when I ate and drank, went to bed at normal time feeling comfortable and relaxed but at 2am I was woken up my the most awful cramps, nausea and trapped wind. I tried all the remedies I had: Motilium, Gaviscon, Zantac and Mebeverine. Nothing worked, in fact, it only got worse. So much so I ended up vomiting several times due to the pain and internal pressure. I still have diarrhoea today and feel totally sore, dehydrated and exhausted. I also tried massaging my abdomen, walking around etc which can sometimes help. Everything seem to make the situation worse. ) :

I have not been that sick for YEARS!! It has really shook me and I'm concerned I have something internal going on that I need to check out.

Has anyone above had a serve reaction to any of the above foods/drinks?

The rest of my diet is very clean, lots of veg and easy protein. No fizzy drinks side from soda water, very little white carbs or sugar. As unprocessed as possible. Only alcohol I drink, when I do drink is certain red wines and occasionally a small vodka lime soda or processco, anything is else to too harsh.

Welcome advice and other people's experiences and what they did.

Thank you, Silver


----------

